# Wie tief Sinkt das Niveau der Dialerdrücker noch ?



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Wir tragen deine Bewerbung (fast)automatisch in alle großen deutschen Jobbörsen ein !

So einfach kann es sein.

Sie suchen nach dem Traumjob, und haben es satt, zahlreiche Bewerbungen abzuschicken?!
Warum lassen Sie die Arbeitgeber sich dann nicht einfach bei IHNEN bewerben? 
Jobbörsen im Internet gibt es viele, doch wir bieten Ihnen die Möglichkeit, sich mit einem Schlag bei den größten Jobbörsen anzumelden. 
Mit nur einer Anmeldung bei uns können Sie sich ohne Probleme in 44 Jobbörsen eintragen. Und ab dann müssen Sie nurnoch abwarten - Ihre Stellenanzeige wird von Tausenden Nutzern gesehen. 
In der Zeit, in der Sie ansonsten Bewerbungen schreiben würden, können Sie sich den schönen Dingen des Lebens widmen. 
Suchen Sie sich einfach die besten Angebote, die an SIE gegangen sind raus. Natürlich nur aus Ihrer Region.

Mal gespannt , keinen Hinweis  auf das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) 
Keiner wird darüber aufgeklärt was mit den Vertraulichen Daten alles angestellt wird.
Außerdem interessiert de Bundesverband der Privaten Arbeitsvermittler die zertivizierte Zulassung für die Tätigkeit als Arbeitsvermittlung.
Dieses Posting wurde selbstverständlich einige Tage zurückgehalten 


Euere Müllabfuhr  wir entsorgen Müll und Dialer

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Aaron (22 Mai 2004)

Es lebe das Denunziantentum.

Na, dann mal weiter so... ist die "Urban Legend" eigendlich wahr, dass man als Muellmann einen Realschulabschluss braucht? 
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

> Es lebe das Denunziantentum



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn der Anbieter dieser Seite/dieser Dienstleistung sauber arbeitet (Lizenzen, Erlaubnis zur Arbeitsvermittlung, Einhaltung des Datenschutzes, keine Ahnung was er genau braucht, weil ich das Angebot nicht kenne), hat er doch auch bei einer Überprüfung durch die zuständigen Stellen nichts zu befürchten...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Oh betroffene Hunde bellen 

fehlt da nicht was ? beim 2ten OK auch nix gelesen

Die Müllabfuhr nächste Woche ist Sperrmüll


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebe das Denunziantentum.



Aaron hat heute ein neues Wort gelernt? Vielleicht erklärt´s ihm auch jemand, weil es hier nicht aus dem Kontext heraus möglich ist.


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

> §5. Inhalte des kostenpflichtigen Bereichs
> 
> Gegen Zahlung eines pauschalen Betrages (4,95 EUR, Zugang fьr 3 Tage, welcher automatisch in ein Abo verlängert wird, oder 49,95 EUR, Zugang fьr 1 Monat welches ein Abo darstellt) erhält der Kunde Zugang in den kostenpflichtigen Mitgliederbereich.



Hmm, interessante Geschäftsbedingungen. Klingt irgendwie nach "§ 1. Du rückst jetzt sofort Deine Kohle raus.  § 2. Wenn Du Dich weigerst, tritt automatisch § 1 in Kraft" ...


----------



## Aaron (22 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat er doch auch bei einer Überprüfung durch die zuständigen Stellen nichts zu befürchten...



Wieso sollte ich auch. Ich bekomme nur regelmaessig die Krise, wenn ich sehe das meine Steuergelder fuer so einen Humbuk verschwendet werden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme nur regelmaessig die Krise, wenn ich sehe das meine Steuergelder fuer so einen Humbuk verschwendet werden.


Und ich erst...

Was ist übrigens eine Ltd?


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

@Aaron

Ist Deine Seite? Dann erklär mir doch bitte mal kurz das System mit den 4,95 und dem automatischen Abo-Eintritt. Ich zahle also die 4,95 und dann automatisch gleich nochmal 49,95 Euro? Ist das ein Vertrag mit 14-tägigem Rücktrittsrecht? Und wieso glaubst Du, dass ein Arbeitsloser so viel Kohle hat?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Dann laßt uns mal ein paar Arbeitsplätze schaffen.

Stellenangebot 

Die Müllabfuhr sucht ständig Neue Kollegen/innen
in Voll oder Teilzeit zur säuberung der Dialerangebote
im gesellschaftlichen Pilotprojekt Internet.

Euere Müllabfuhr  wir haben auch ne Tonne für Dialer


----------



## Aaron (22 Mai 2004)

Eine Limited (LTD) ist eine Gesellschaft mit beschraenkter Haftung nach englischem Recht. Steuerlich und auch sonst hier in Deutschland gehandhabt wie eine GmbH. 

Zum Abo:
Ohne Kuendigung verlaengert sich der Test-Zugang automatisch in einen Monatszugang. Das ist auch alles im Bestellformular vermerkt und von was weiss ich wievielen Juristen abgesegnet.

Ihr seid wirklich ein paar Noergeltaschen   
Sagt doch einfach grade raus: "Wir wollen ein kostenloses Internet, und alles was Geld kostet ist Scheisse!". 
Wenn ihr sogar gegen den etablierten Bankeinzug wettert, dann war mein Ursprungs-Verdacht gegenueber den Postern hier berechtigt.
Dann koennt ihr euch auch die Dialer-Rubrik hier im Board sparen und es umbenennen in "Kostenpflichtige Internetdienstleistungen".


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb, wohl zwanghaft sich seiner Herkunft offenbaren wollend:



> Es lebe das Denunziantentum.



 8)


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

> Ihr seid wirklich ein paar Noergeltaschen



Ich frach ja nur    Deshalb schon mal danke für die Erläuterung des Abrechnungsmodus. Dazu ergänzend noch zwei Fragen (ernst gemeint und hoffentlich nicht zu aufdringlich):

1. Wenn ich mich da für drei Tage anmelde, werde ich innerhalb dieser Zeit ja wohl (so wirds auf der Seite versprochen) in die Jobseiten eingetragen, richtig? Warum sollte ich dann noch zusätzlich ein Monatsabo schalten? 

2. Mich würde auch interessieren wie man glauben kann, dass ausgerechnet Arbeitslose 49,95 Euro für so einen "Service" haben. Setzt man da als Anbieter auf die Verzweiflung von Langzeitarbeitslosen, die nach jedem Strohhalm greifen? Oder eher auf die Leute, die trotz Arbeitslosigkeit genug Geld auf der hohen Kante haben?


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt doch einfach grade raus: "Wir wollen ein kostenloses Internet, und alles was Geld kostet ist Scheisse!".



Hmmm. Du scheinst mir ein halbwegs schlaues Kerlchen und Du weißt auch ziemlich genau, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Allerdings kann einen die natürliche Affinität, fremde Leistungen, die dazu noch umsonst im Internet zu finden sind, in bare Münze in der eigenen Tasche zu verwandeln, durchaus auf die Palme bringen.

Ich zitiere mal aus Deinem Angebot:



> Tausende freie Arbeitsstellen in Deutschland und weltweit - Auch Ausbildungsstellen und Praktikumsplätze.
> Wer bei uns keinen Job findet, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen



Und jetzt das juristische Geplänkel:



> Um den Umgang zu erleichtern, sind in zahlreiche Anmeldeseiten die wichtigsten Felder bereits mit den Werten vorgegeben, welche er im Mitgliederbereich angegeben hat. So ist eine automatisierte Anmeldung schnell möglich, was den Mehrwert des Mitgliederbereichs darstellt.



Aha. Du bietst Also gar keine Jobs an. Wie nett... Nicht mal eine eigene Jobbörse? Und der Mehrwert ist äußerst fragwürdig. Ausgesprochen bescheiden die Eigenleistung und die eigentliche Arbeit übernehmen (nicht ganz freiwillig) Dritte. Ich denke, genau da liegt das Problem bei den meisten PPs.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

da frage ich mich, wieso der user auf der seite jobgeier.germany geduzt und gesiezt wird.

allein daran erkennt man schon, dass man hier  niemals einen job findet, vielmehr dem betreiber kohle für null gegenleistung gibt.

jetzt werden die dialerdrücker immer frecher. zielte man bisher darauf, dass der user den preis nicht erkennt, quasi aus unwissenheit einen dienst wie wetter-heute oder so nutzt (die gebühr wird ja nicht grundlos so unscheinbar im fenster gezeigt), so wird jetzt gnadenlos die ausweglose situation von arbeitslosen menschen ausgenutzt. da braucht herr aaron gar keinen dialer mehr, sondern hofft darauf, dass verzweifelte menschen ihr geld für diesen mist ausgeben. es gibt ja nun keine garantie, dass man einen job findet und auch nicht für besagte listen. wer und wieviele diese listen, wenn es sie gibt, liest, ist ungewiss.

heute werden die arbeitslosen geschröpft, morgen vielleicht die krebskranken oder organsuchenden.

wie wäre es denn damit:

Sie suchen ein Organ? Wir helfen Ihnen. Wir tragen Sie in 50 Listen ein. So kommen Sie sicher bald zu Ihrem neuen Herzen, Ihrer neuen Niere o. ä."


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2004)

> heute werden die arbeitslosen geschröpft, morgen vielleicht die krebskranken oder organsuchenden.



Wieso morgen? Such doch mal bei Google z.B. nach den Stichworten Bulimie (Ess-Brechsucht) und Dialer. Du wirst sehen, dass manche Abzocker selbst davor nicht mehr Halt machen  :willnicht:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Limited (LTD) ist eine Gesellschaft mit beschraenkter Haftung nach englischem Recht. Steuerlich und auch sonst hier in Deutschland gehandhabt wie eine GmbH.



Blödsinn.
Wie wäre es z.B. mit dem Ausschluß persönlicher Haftung? Frag doch den Goldhügler...

Der wird seinen Klienten in Birmingham schon erzählt haben, was der Vorteil einer Ltd ist...

Ich weiß, dass es nach Tucholsky das Privileg der Klugen ist, sich dumm stellen zu können, aber du übertreibst es wohl ein wenig...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2004)

es wird ja auch alles ausgenutzt. da werden pfade generiert, die einem würgen lassen.

bulimie umsonst ohne dialer

sollte man mal in google eingeben und was erscheint ?

diese url:

www.refe[edit]sport.de/referat_umsonst_ohne_dialer.htm 

und wo landen wir dann?

auf haus[edit]gaben.de


_________________________________________________-
Dialer weg - weg mit dem Dreck


----------



## [email protected] (22 Mai 2004)

Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass der gesamte Thread hier falsch platziert wurde.
Es handelt sich schließlich weder um einen Dialer noch um eine Mehrwertnummer.

Und dass hier schon gegen dialerfreie Abo-Angebote gewettert wird, finde ich ehrlich gesagt denkwürdig.
Einen Service wie diesen gibt es in den Bereichnen Gewinnspiele und Produktproben schon jahrelang - dagegen hatte auch niemand etwas.
Und was spricht dagegen, als Arbeitsloser dieses Angebot, vor allem für 4,95, zu nutzen?
Angenommen, er kann sich keinen eigenen Internetzugang leisten und schaut nur ab und zu im Internet-Cafe für 2,- € die Stunde nach Stellenangeboten.
Da kommt ihm ein Angebot, das ihn in viele Jobbörsen auf einmal einträgt gerade recht.

Desweiteren kann es ja auch vorkommen, dass ein zuvor gut verdienender Mensch plötzlich arbeitslos wird.


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

> Und was spricht dagegen, als Arbeitsloser dieses Angebot, vor allem für 4,95, zu nutzen?



Da spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen. Aber mich würde schon mal interessieren, was man dafür innerhalb der drei Tage bekommt, warum man anschließend ein Abo buchen sollte, und warum jemand, der sich nicht mal einen Internetzugang leisten kann 49,95 Euro haben sollte (ein seltsames Argument, [email protected]). Im Übrigen hast Du Recht. Deshalb wird der Thread verschoben.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

@ [email protected]

hier wird doch nicht  irgendein angebot angepriesen. nein, es wird eine bestimmte volksgruppe,  hier die arbeitslosen, angesprochen. und das widerliche an der sache ist, dass diesen menschen etwas vorgemacht wird, dass sie aus der situation befreien soll, nämlich ein arbeitsplatz.


dies ist aber nicht der fall. mein gott, es glaubt doch kein mensch mehr daran, dass ein dialerabzocker einem etwas gutes tun will und etwas angemessenes für den preis bietet.

schund und kostenlosen content bekommt man in der regel  von anbietern die mit dialer abrechnen. dort ist nicht zu finden, was den preis rechtfertigt.

die einzigen kunden dieser dialermafia sind die unwissenden, die nicht genau lesen und einfach mal ok eingeben ohne zu wissen, dass sie einen sehr teuren dienst in anspruch nehmen.

dialer werden niemals seriös sein.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

nachtrag:

um es genauer zu sagen: malvorlagen will ich nicht für 30 euro haben. gut, da hat der dialer aber aus unwissenheit der kunden noch etwas eingebracht.

wird aber eine persönliche notsituation (arbeitslosigkeit) ausgenutzt, um an geld zu kommen, so ist ein dialer gar nicht nötig. da kann man ja auch anders abrechnen, weil der kunde gern bezahlt und nicht erst mit dubiosen dialern sich herumschlagen muss.

warum also den kunden mit einem dialer betrügen, wenn er doch zahlungswillig ist. deshalb also die masche, wo die persönliche notsituation ausgenutzt wird.

auch so schaffen es *[]*, an ihr geld zu kommen, wobei sie lediglich hilfestellung geben, nicht aber eine direkte leistung anbieten.

ähnlich war es damals: anzeige: vermittle job auf bohrinseln, guter verdienst. und was hat man für 30 DM bekommen? ja, eine liste mit firmen die bohrinseln betreiben, nicht aber einen job auf solch einer. toll was.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Fidul (23 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> heute werden die arbeitslosen geschröpft, morgen vielleicht die krebskranken oder organsuchenden.


Das mit den Abzocken der Arbeitslosen läuft doch schon lange. Früher waren es die "Stellenangebote" mit 0190er Nummer und heute ist es eben das Internet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum also den kunden mit einem dialer betrügen, wenn er doch zahlungswillig ist. deshalb also die masche, wo die persönliche notsituation ausgenutzt wird.



Vielleicht ist da noch eine allerletzte Hemmschwelle, die bei persönlichem Kontakt Probleme bereiten würde...


----------



## [email protected] (23 Mai 2004)

> wird aber eine persönliche notsituation (arbeitslosigkeit) ausgenutzt, um an geld zu kommen, so ist ein dialer gar nicht nötig. da kann man ja auch anders abrechnen, weil der kunde gern bezahlt und nicht erst mit dubiosen dialern sich herumschlagen muss.


Nach deiner These dürften Grundnahrungsmittel ebenfalls nicht mehr verkauft werden.
Immerhin nutzt der Handel mit diesen ja auch eine Art Notsituation aus.

Es geht hier doch im Prinzip nur darum, dass dieses Angebot von einem Dialerbetreiber stammt.
Gäbe es plötzlich den neuen tollen "Web.de Jobbörsen-Eintragungs-Express-Service" würde kein Mensch ein negatives Wort darüber verlieren.
Aber da jobgeier von einem Dialerbetreiber kommt, muss es ja von vorneherein unseriös und abzockerisch sein.

Es kann doch jeder Mensch selbst entscheiden, ob er bereit ist, für diesen Service zu zahlen oder nicht.


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Nach deiner These dürften Grundnahrungsmittel ebenfalls nicht mehr verkauft werden.
> Immerhin nutzt der Handel mit diesen ja auch eine Art Notsituation aus.


Im Jura-Grundstudium gibt es genau bei den primären Bedürfnissen die schönsten Beispiele im Bezug auf Wucher und sittenwidrige Geschäfte.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es plötzlich den neuen tollen "Web.de Jobbörsen-Eintragungs-Express-Service" würde kein Mensch ein negatives Wort darüber verlieren.
> Aber da jobgeier von einem Dialerbetreiber kommt, muss es ja von vorneherein unseriös und abzockerisch sein.


Der tolle Jobbörsen-Eintragungs-Express-Service ist ja tatsächlich auch per Dialer nutzbar. Und da besteht schon die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann doch jeder Mensch selbst entscheiden, ob er bereit ist, für diesen Service zu zahlen oder nicht.


Welchen Service? So lange man die Seite normal betritt, verfügt sie über fast ordentliche AGB, in der die Leistung des Portalbetreibers sogar genau beschrieben wird. Das halte ich für einen Lichtblick. Ruft man jedoch die Dialervariante auf, dann sieht das mit der Leistungsbeschreibung richtig mau aus. Wo sind die AGB denn hin? Und daran kranken ja fast alle Dialerangebote. Warum ist plötzlich eine konkrete Leistungsbeschreibung nicht mehr notwendig?  Halte ich für mehr als bedenklich.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Warum lassen Sie die Arbeitgeber sich dann nicht einfach bei IHNEN bewerben? 

Aha , welcher Seriöse Arbeitgeber giebt über einen Dialer ein
Stellenangebot auf ?

Wer bei uns keinen Job findet, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen 
In der Zeit, in der Sie ansonsten Bewerbungen schreiben würden, können Sie sich den schönen Dingen des Lebens widmen. 

Also doch Jobvermittlung ?

Dies ist Genauso wenn ich ein Schild an die Telefonzelle  "Arzt" , "Feuerwehr " hänge. 
Welche Fensterscheiben rundherum mit Angeboten Blickdicht gemacht wurde.
Und nach dem Betreten , dort  ein Telefon nebst Telefonbücher finde.
Mit welchem ich selber einen Arzt anrufen muß ! (Ausfüllen der Formulare)

Was sagt uns das ?

Euere Müllabfuhr  wir entsorgen Müll und Dialer


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier doch im Prinzip nur darum, dass dieses Angebot von einem Dialerbetreiber stammt.
> Gäbe es plötzlich den neuen tollen "Web.de Jobbörsen-Eintragungs-Express-Service" würde kein Mensch ein negatives Wort darüber verlieren.
> Aber da jobgeier von einem Dialerbetreiber kommt, muss es ja von vorneherein unseriös und abzockerisch sein.


Diese Form des Fundamentalismus hilft auch nicht weiter. Hier sind konkrete Fragen zum Inhalt und zum Preismodell gestellt worden, die bis jetzt offen geblieben sind. Genau diese Fakten werfen ein eher fahles Licht auf dieses Angebot. Die gebetsmühlenhaft unterstellten Verallgemeinerungen gibt es hier nicht.

Die Frage nach dem Sinn des Abos ist unverändert schleierhaft. Wenn der Eintragsdienst für 4,95 Euro erfolgt ist, wozu soll dann noch eine laufenden Zahlung erfolgen? Man versteht es nicht und fragt. Wenn es keine Antwort gibt, denkt man sich den Rest.

Aus der Beschreibung des Partnerprogramms für Werber:


> In Stellenbörsen eintragen
> 
> Abgerechnet über: NetDebit
> Thema: Automatische Eintragung in Stellenbörsen
> ...


Wer also einen Stellensuchenden an diesen Eintragsdienst vermittelt, bekommt 50% vom Umsatz. Wenn der Tippgeber 50% bekommt, wie viel bleibt dann für das Produkt?

Die Leistungsbeschreibung ist hier viel klarer: Stellenmarkt-Eintragsdienst. Soviel Klarheit würde der Angebotsseite gut tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> heute werden die arbeitslosen geschröpft, morgen vielleicht die krebskranken oder organsuchenden.
> 
> wie wäre es denn damit:
> 
> Sie suchen ein Organ? Wir helfen Ihnen. Wir tragen Sie in 50 Listen ein. So kommen Sie sicher bald zu Ihrem neuen Herzen, Ihrer neuen Niere o. ä."



Gute Idee!
Danke!!
Manchmal kommen ja auch von euch gute Ideen.
Echt toll Ihr schlagt es vor (wenn auch sarkastisch) 
Wir nehmen die Idee auf und danach wird hier darüber gelästert.
Diesmal seit Ihr die Ideeengeber ohne wenn und aber.
Wir sehen uns in 3 Monaten zum Lästern wen die ersten Rechnungen drausen sind.


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 Mai 2004)

Die typischen Rechtschreibfehler aus der Münchner Ecke....

Ist Dir was über die Leber gelaufen?


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

> Wir nehmen die Idee auf und danach wird hier darüber gelästert.
> Diesmal seit Ihr die Ideeengeber ohne wenn und aber.
> Wir sehen uns in 3 Monaten zum Lästern wen die ersten Rechnungen drausen sind.



Genau.  :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebe das Denunziantentum.
> 
> Na, dann mal weiter so... ist die "Urban Legend" eigendlich wahr, dass man als Muellmann einen Realschulabschluss braucht?
> Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.



Vergess es. Die 5-10 Extremhasser hier kannst Du nicht überzeugen. Und ob ein Webangebot seinen Preis wert ist oder nicht entscheiden nicht die "Forengötter" hier. Beluga-Kaviar ist auch teuer. Den Preis für Beluga bestimmen die Leute hier auch nicht. Also.
Und am meisten verdient doch der Staat an der ganzen Dialermania. 16% Mwst. 30% Körperschaftssteuer und dann noch 50% Einkommensteuer. Fast soviel wie beim Benzin. Da meckern die Leute auch immer. Und was bringt es? Liter Super kostet momentan 1.25 Euro. Fast 80Cent für den Fiskus. 
Wer ist den nun der Abzocker. Die Dialermafia mit ihren paar Milliönchen. Oder der Staat mit seinen Milliarden. Bestes Beispiel: Abschaffung Steuerfreibetrag: Soll über 3 Milliarden einbringen. Und? Regt sich hier jemand auf? Sind ja nur ein paar 1000 Euro für die Sparer pro Jahr und Einwohner. Lieber wettert man über die paar Kröten der Dialermafia.
Pass mal auf was da jetzt für Reaktionen auf mein Posting kommen:
Schau sie Dir an und denk drüber nach. Hier rennen eine Menge "Wichtigtuer" rum. Sowas gibt es überall. Also nicht aufregen sondern einfach Dein Geschäft weitermachen und Geld verdienen - Wie die Politiker, Lobbyisten usw.

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Die typischen Rechtschreibfehler aus der Münchner Ecke....
> 
> Ist Dir was über die Leber gelaufen?



Rex erhol Dich bitte. Gibt morgen bestimmt wieder ne Menge Anträge.

Karsty


----------



## News (23 Mai 2004)

[Ironie an]
Die besten Jobchancen, die die Dialerbranche zu bieten hat, sind m.E. die im eigenen Geschäft  - sprich: Partnerprogramme.
Ich jedenfalls war vor ein paar Tagen schon fast ein "Brautberater"  8) 
Es hätte nur noch der abschließende Mausklick gefehlt, lief alles wunderbar automatisch.
Na gut, mit der Adresse Lummerland und dem einer TV-Serie entlehnten Namen im Registrierungsformular wäre ich vielleicht dann doch nicht nicht durchgekommen


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

> Na gut, mit der Adresse Lummerland und dem einer TV-Serie entlehnten Namen im Registrierungsformular wäre ich vielleicht dann doch nicht nicht durchgekommen



Ach was, wenn Besucherzahl und Haltezeiten gepasst hätten, wäre das vermutlich auch egal gewesen


----------



## Counselor (23 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen uns in 3 Monaten zum Lästern wen die ersten Rechnungen drausen sind.


Dauert es so lange, bis du eine billige Alibi-Contentseite ins Netz gestellt hast?


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Abo:
> Ohne Kuendigung verlaengert sich der Test-Zugang automatisch in einen Monatszugang. Das ist auch alles im Bestellformular vermerkt und von was weiss ich wievielen Juristen abgesegnet.



Es findet sich immer ein Jurist, der einem vermeintliche Rechtssicherheit bestätigt. Und - hiermit in meiner Person - auch immer einer, der dagegen hält.

Ich halte die Preisangabe "für nur € 4,95" für wettbewerbswidrig und verbraucherfeindlich, wenn erst später auf die automatische Abo-Situation hingewiesen wird. Der Hinweis ist durchaus übersehbar und somit ggf. nicht Vertragsgegenstand. Viel Spaß beim Argumentieren ...

Und:
Werden die Daten in den Jobbörsen wieder gelöscht, wenn nach drei Tagen "gekündigt " wurde?
Var. 1:
Ja. Das heißt, für 4,95 € steht die Anzeige für max. drei Tage im Netz. das musst dann m.E. deutlicher gesagt werden ...

Var. 2:
Nein. Was soll dann eigentlich das Abo (außer den Umsatz zu verzehnfachen)? keine Gegenleistung während der Abotage 4 ff. - schnüffelt ein wenig nach Sittenwidrigkeit ...
Kurzum:
Ich wäre mir nicht zu sicher, das dieses Geschäftsmodell sicher vor jedem deutschen Amtsgericht Bestand hat ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

*Dialer - Suche nach Organen*

Das paßt doch zur Qualität des Contents.  
Organangebote via Dialer. Soll es ein passendes Herz, eine Lunge, eine Leber oder eine andere Innerei sein. Das rundet das Dialer-Angebot ab und paßt wunderbar in das übliche Angebots- und Gaunerschema.    

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Counselor (23 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte die Preisangabe "für nur € 4,95" für wettbewerbswidrig und verbraucherfeindlich, wenn erst später auf die automatische Abo-Situation hingewiesen wird. Der Hinweis ist durchaus übersehbar und somit ggf. nicht Vertragsgegenstand. Viel Spaß beim Argumentieren ...


Die Jobbörsen stellen ihr Angebot den Arbeitssuchenden *kostenlos* zur Verfügung. Daher denke ich, dass die nicht lange zuschauen, wenn da einer meint, deren potenzielle Kunden abfangen und  abkassieren zu müssen, um im Anschluss daran die Stellenbörse mit 08/15 - Einträgen zu überziehen.


----------



## Aaron (11 Juli 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn ich mich da für drei Tage anmelde, werde ich innerhalb dieser Zeit ja wohl (so wirds auf der Seite versprochen) in die Jobseiten eingetragen, richtig? Warum sollte ich dann noch zusätzlich ein Monatsabo schalten?



Wie jedes redaktionelle Internetangebot, bleibt das Portal natürlich nicht unverändert. Es gibt immer wieder Erweiterungen, Veränderungen und neue Features. Dafür ist das Monats-Abo gedacht.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Mich würde auch interessieren wie man glauben kann, dass ausgerechnet Arbeitslose 49,95 Euro für so einen "Service" haben. Setzt man da als Anbieter auf die Verzweiflung von Langzeitarbeitslosen, die nach jedem Strohhalm greifen? Oder eher auf die Leute, die trotz Arbeitslosigkeit genug Geld auf der hohen Kante haben?



Die Klickpreise bei Google Adwords (TM) für sämtliche Begriffe aus dieser Sparte sprechen eine deutlich Sprache. 
Arbeitslose sind nun mal genau so eine klar definierte Zielgruppe wie Witwen, caritative Geldspender usw. usw. Ob dies menschlich gesehen vertretbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Wenn jedoch eine klare Zielgruppe mit einem Angebot beworben werden kann, welches gegen keinerlei rechtliche Vorschriften verstösst, wird der reine Kaufmann dies auch machen.


----------

